# surface drive



## Matt Haugen (Jan 21, 2015)

What surface drive is everyone using? It's time for an upgrade.
Any specific make/models to stay away from. Never owned one.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I have had a 35hp MudBuddy Hypersport for a number of years. I have added an aftermarket exhaust and carb. It has really been an excellent motor and I've had no problems. If I was in the market now I would seriously consider a Gatortail with reverse.
The new MudBuddy with reverse had several issues and I'm not sure if they have them worked out. I dont think you can go wrong with any of the big 3, MudBuddy, Gatortail or ProDrive.

Buck


----------



## mudbuddy35 (Feb 18, 2015)

mudbuddy hyper drive 4500 black death


----------



## dfrauenkron (Nov 2, 2014)

MudBuddy 55mag here and happy works great for my needs.


----------



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

Gatortail....reverse is great, and the customer service isn't bad either.

the 3 major brands all run on the Briggs block.


----------



## Matt Haugen (Jan 21, 2015)

Is reverse really needed? Is it a true full power or not?


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Reverse on surface drives is only as good as the boat attached to it. Zero experience with MB but have seen FP reverse in PD and GT and they work pretty good. You only need reverse when you really Need it, similar to selecting 4wd on a truck.


----------

